# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  What Laser Level would you Recommend?

## ricgstevens

Hi all, 
I am about to commence gutting and refurbishing sections of my 1960's house and am keen to do the job properly and correctly. 
One of the many things I want to ensure is everything I rebuild is both plumb, level and square.  I know the perfect renovation is neither possible nor affordable, but regardless I want to give it my best shot as I am planning to do most of the base work myself (stud work, plasterwork) 
For you pro's out there (or perfectionists for that matter), what type and brand of laser level would you recommend that would provide me with accuracy, reliability and ease of use.  I am thinking a good laser will be required to ensure I have a really level ceilings (using Rondo) 
My budget is probably up to $1000 to get something that's good.  I assume a tripod is mandatory.  I've seen $100 laser units at Bunnings, but they are probably crap. 
Ideas, tips please... 
Thanks for any advice forthcoming... 
Rich

----------


## DavidG

With a reno it is more important to blend in to the existing than to be perfectly square. 
I would buy a good cheap level and take some time tuning it.
I like Stabila. sp?

----------


## Rod Dyson

There are many different types of laser levels on the market and you really get what you pay for in terms of ease of use.   
I use a top com laser specially designed for ceiling work and I use a stabila laser for plumbing studwork.  Both lasers are excelent but are for different uses.  
I use Laser Beams in Epping.  They have been in business for a long time and are helpful. http://www.laserbeams.com.au/  They have a huge range of lasers for different uses.   
You may find buying a stabila laser for $280 like this one which I use for plumbing stud work.http://www.laserlevelshop.com.au/prod2.htm 
But when you come to do the ceilings hire a specialised laser for ceilings, they cost over $1500 for a poor one and over $2500 for a good one. 
Hope this helps

----------


## Dean

RoboToolz Crossliner is a good laser line level. Around $300 mark. http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/rev...crossliner.htm

----------


## China

I use a Lufkin LR502 rotory laser level, about the $500 mark if you want a survey rod + tripod about another $250, it has never given any trouble, although I beleive some of the early models did have a overheating problem

----------

